# Where and how to search for expatriate jobs



## GaryUSA (Nov 17, 2010)

Greetings everyone,

I am new to this site. I have looked for an answer through different sections of this website, but maybe I am missing something right in front of me. 

I live in the USA now, but I would like to live and work in Singapore, Thailand, or Vietnam. My question to you is: where and how does one go about finding an expatriate job in the first place? Specifically one with an "expatriate package". My current employer has no overseas operations. So I would need to look outside my organization. It is my understanding that in order to find an expatriate job, I would need to find a US headquartered company with foreign operations. At the same time, this employer must also be looking to transfer the US employee overseas. This seems like it would be a very difficult job search. How does this all happen? 

Please, I am not interested in discussing why I want to, or why a certain location, etc. I am just interested in the answer to my question. Also, do I need to post this in the other countrys' on this website for them to see?

Your response is greatly appreciated!
Gary San Diego CA USA

Seeking a Risk Management, Middle Office, Trading, Front Office or Treasury related position.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

"Expat jobs" as you define them are usually reserved for long-time employees, often upper-level employees. The way you get them is to work in the US for a US based or international company for several years, developing and demonstrating skills that are valuable to your employer in their overseas markets, and at some point they offer you the chance to open a new office overseas or to transfer (temporarily or not) to an overseas branch in some capacity.

It's pretty rare for a US employer to hire someone in the US for immediate transfer overseas. Putting someone on the expat payroll is a very expensive and risky proposition for the employer, so they want to make sure the employee is worth all the expense and hassle - and that means long-term service locally.

What most folks I know have done is to look for jobs overseas directly, which involves having the necessary language skills and doing some travel on your own dime to meet with and talk to people. (It also usually means having a convincing response to the question why you want to work in [fill in name of country here].)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Why would you limit yourself to US companies ? all other companies will also be able to hire US chaps if they have the right skill set/experience...

search the forum and contact some of the headhunters/job agencies for job leads !


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryUSA said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site. I have looked for an answer through different sections of this website, but maybe I am missing something right in front of me.
> 
> ...



Try googling Contact Singapore. They have offices in London and it might be possible they will have the same for the USA. They do offer excellent expat packages if you're successful in getting one of their management posts. They also have online applications and services where you can just deposit your cv and references so that recruiters can get in touch with you if they need your skills. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

